# anyone travelling to kenya??



## lisamombasa (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys.wanting to know if anyone is travelling to kenya?would be great to meet with some other photographers and maybe do some wildlife trip together.im also willing to offer private safari drives and tours.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

Company has been there several times in the last year and half.  I was not one of the representatives to go there though.  One person did go on a couple safari's as there were delays during the last trip over.  She had a pretty good time there.


----------



## lisamombasa (Jul 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Company has been there several times in the last year and half.  I was not one of the representatives to go there though.  One person did go on a couple safari's as there were delays during the last trip over.  She had a pretty good time there.


Thats great to hear that she enjoyed.you should try and visit one day too.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

lisamombasa said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Company has been there several times in the last year and half.  I was not one of the representatives to go there though.  One person did go on a couple safari's as there were delays during the last trip over.  She had a pretty good time there.
> ...


Another employee is going to South Africa for vacation with his wife.  We might go back to Kenya one more time.  but that's all top secret by the big wigs.


----------



## lisamombasa (Jul 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> lisamombasa said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...


Thats great.if you are interested you can let me know if you do come and are interested in a private safari as tour operators are way too expensive.and its really bad if you want to take some good shots and have grumpy tourists in your bus that dont wanto stop anywhere.


----------

